# Official Week 12 Thread:



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

The College regular season makes a beeline for it's final month this week as conference play heats up, let's check out the big matchups.

Highlight Games:


Monday:

#10 Marquette vs. #19 Notre Dame
#5 Oklahoma vs. Oklahoma State (Bedlam Game)


Tuesday:

#15 Texas vs. #23 Baylor
#18 Purdue vs. Wisconsin


Wednesday:

#1 Wake Forest vs. #2 Duke Game Of The Week
#3 UCONN vs. DePaul
#4 Pitt vs. #21 Villanova
#6 UNC vs. Florida State
#8 Syracuse vs. Providence
#12 Louisville vs. USF
#13 Xavier vs. Charlotte
#14 Georgetown vs. Cincinnati
#24 Memphis vs. ECU

Thursday:

#7 Michigan State vs. Iowa
#9 Clemson vs. Virginia Tech
#11 UCLA vs. Cal
#16 Arizona State vs. Washington State
#20 Minnesota vs. #24 Illinois
#22 St. Mary's vs. Gonzaga


Friday:

#17 Butler vs. Valparaiso


Saturday:

#1 Wake Forest vs. Georgia Tech
#3 UCONN vs. Providence
#4 Pitt vs. #19 Notre Dame
#5 Oklahoma vs. Iowa State
#6 UNC vs. NC State
#10 Marquette vs. #14 Georgetown
#11 UCLA vs. Stanford
#12 Louisville vs. West Virginia
#13 Xavier vs. UMASS
#15 Texas vs. Kansas State
#16 Arizona State vs. Washington
#18 Purdue vs. Michigan
#22 St. Marys vs. Portland
#23 Baylor vs. Missouri
Houston vs. #24 Memphis


Super Bowl Sunday:


#2 Duke vs. Virginia
#7 Michigan State vs. Penn State
#21 Villanova vs. Cincinnati
#24 Illinois vs. Iowa




Should be a great week of games.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

This Minnesota game scares the crap outta me even though we've beat em 19 straight times or something and they arent playin real good lately.. still its a road game.. take that I dont see how we lose to Iowa.. theres no way.. 7-2 start in the conference looks realistic.. heck I'll take 6-3 if we lose @ Minny.. sure as hell didnt expect that.. those 2 losses could have gone either way too..


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Luke Harangody for what he does is really underrated


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> Luke Harangody for what he does is really underrated


He is good but he takes sooooo many bad shots. I understand he is the go to guy but these 15 foot fadeaways with a hand in the face bad damn shots. You aren't Luke Michael Jordan Harangody.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

bball2223 said:


> He is good but he takes sooooo many bad shots. I understand he is the go to guy but these 15 foot fadeaways with a hand in the face bad damn shots. You aren't Luke Michael Jordan Harangody.


I like that description lol


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

:lol: 


I hope Marquette keeps talking **** to him he is the best player on the floor by a large margin.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

McAlarney is playing turrible right now. Brey is really ****ting the bed this year.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

bball2223 said:


> :lol:
> 
> 
> I hope Marquette keeps talking **** to him he is the best player on the floor by a large margin.


No he wasn't...Jerel McNeal was the best player on that floor.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Big games tonight for Baylor and Wisconsin. If they want signature wins on their resume, tonight's the night to grab them. Wisconsin especially, a loss tonight and they probably won't grab a marquee win the rest of the season. A must-win situation for Wisconsin.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I think if Wisconsin loses they have a real good chance of missing the NCAA Tourney.. it would be nice if they win tonight for all intent purposes too..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Keaton Nankivil.. wow.. Wisconsin up 5 with 4 min left or so.. Bo Ryan looks like Satan tonight with his red suit haha


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

apelman42 said:


> No he wasn't...Jerel McNeal was the best player on that floor.


:rofl2: Without Harangody Marquette wins that game by 25-30+ points. Harangody was having his way with Hayward and the Eagles defense.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Well Purdue picks up the win by 1.. damn


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

5 losses in a row by wisconsin is crazy. they have a lot of work to do to get to the tournament.

big win for texas tonight at baylor. it's one texas needed to stay in the big 12 race.

tough loss for baylor. they need to win one of their next two(at missouri and home against kansas). dropping to 3-5 in conference with games to go against oklahoma and at texas could make getting to the tournament difficult.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

bball2223 said:


> :rofl2: Without Harangody Marquette wins that game by 25-30+ points. Harangody was having his way with Hayward and the Eagles defense.


And then on the other side of the court Marquette was having their way with Harangody. Dude, I'll take the more well-rounded player any day of the week in McNeal.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

UK loses to Ole Miss for the first time in 8 years... Somebody finally manages to shut down Meeks.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Wake beat Duke. Pitt and Syracuse are both upset. 


UNC is struggling with Florida State as I expected. They played Pitt and Duke tough at home and Toney Douglas is capable of taking a game over from the perimeter. 32-28 Florida State as we speak.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

kansas came back and win at Nebraska. That does not suprise me at all. I figure that KU could had lost the game b/c the way how they play on the road, and how well nebraska plays at home.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Ty Lawson with a 3 as time expires to give UNC an 80-77 win. Thank God we pulled that game out.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Hallelujah! But I must say, Florida State is a decent team this year. 

As for Wake, they are still shaky in closing games.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Hallelujah! But I must say, Florida State is a decent team this year. 

As for Wake, they are still shaky in closing games.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Florida State is decent. Douglas is a very good player and they have some good role players. Unfortunately for them they will probably fail to make the NCAA's yet again.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Halftime: #24 Minnesota 22 - #20 Illinois 16

Illinois shooting .259 (7/27), Minny .318 (7/22)

:hurl: Weber better get on those guys..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Final: #24 Minnesota 59 - #20 Illinois 36

IL: 15/51 (.295)

:hurl:


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

How many houses did the Illini build with all those bricks?

ugly game


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I'm sure it was more than those 36 awesome points..


----------



## aussiestatman (Dec 12, 2006)

*no player scored in double figures*

Illinois , ranked 19, shot at 29.4% today, high score was 9!
were they bad or was the defence that good?
has it happened very often before?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: no player scored in double figures*

They were bad.. couldnt hit ANYTHING.. it was bad and brutal to watch.. especially as an Illini fan.. I'd like to give the Gophers defense credit but I cant..


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

God i just cant watch Syracuse play anymore...It embrassing we where playing great team ball at the start of the season but when we got into the top 10 it seems like the players just started playing for themself...Flynn seems like he is more into showing off more then anything there is no doubt in my mind that he goes pro after the year and Harris plays hard but he hurts us alot and i dont get why they dont keep feeding the ball into AO and Jackson god if they dont start playing as a team Syracuse will miss the toury again...This team shouldnt be in the top 25


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Well I guess we should be glad your not an ND fan, my god that would be a sight to see.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

WTH some guy from Utah Valley scored 63 points on Thursday


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Damn I didn't see that, but thats crazy.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

DaJuan Blair has a double-double (or close to it) in the first 10 minutes of the game. He is dominating Harangody. Luke Zeller has made 5 3 pointers so far and we have made 7 (maybe 8?) 3's already as a team. ND leads Pitt early.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Notre Dame leads at the half. This win would be huge, but i'm definitely not holding my breath. 


Am I the only one who would like to see a DaJuan Blair vs. Blake Griffin matchup? That would be a dandy of a matchup.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

bball2223 said:


> Notre Dame leads at the half. This win would be huge, but i'm definitely not holding my breath.
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who would like to see a DaJuan Blair vs. Blake Griffin matchup? That would be a dandy of a matchup.


I would also like to see that.

Pittsburgh is dominating the second half, they are simply a much better and more balanced team.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Blair now with 21 points, 20 rebounds

Georgia Tech only down 2 against Wake with 7 minutes to go


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Shumpert FTW!!!! 

Wake goes down to GT in the final seconds.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Georgia Tech with the huge upset, beats Wake 76-74. Alade Aminu, the brother of Al-Farouq, got the better this time  That is their first win in the ACC this season and they were 9-10 overall before the game.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Remember when I said GT was Wake-lite, well today's game was evidence of that. GT is talented but they cant seem to put it together and yes Gani Lawal is better than Alade Aminu


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

bball2223 said:


> Am I the only one who would like to see a DaJuan Blair vs. Blake Griffin matchup? That would be a dandy of a matchup.


yeah that would be nice. the other day i was thinking about some teams i would love to see play each other this year. pitt/oklahoma(for the blair/griffin matchup) and louisville/duke(williams/clark against henderson/singler) were two of the first that came to mind.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Marquette beats Georgetown in a track meet. I have officially downed a pitcher of the Buzz Williams and Marquette Kool-Aid. I think they could go to the Final Four (they might have the best team chemistry short of North Carolina because everyone on the team has been there for 3 years at least) and Buzz Williams seems to actually know what he's doing out there. No offense to Crean, the guy always got his teams up for big games and played on emotions, but his players never improved from year to year, and he was a mediocre game coach at best. 

Dominic James is playing more minutes, but taking fewer shots; he's more of an emotional leader this year, which is what should be his role. Wes Matthews looks like a great scorer and the way he was outrunning the entire Georgetown team on one man fast breaks is sick. And finally, I think Jerel McNeal deserves to be a clear first round pick in the NBA, and I think he could have a long career as a starting shooting guard.

The Marquette team is so athletic it's almost unfair when they press, which they always do. The three starting guards are just about the 3 quickest guys in the Big East, plus Lazar Hayward. The press with James and McNeal is seriously UNFAIR. I'm loving this team. I guess it couldn't have come at a better time either, since I'm actually at Marquette and this is the worst Wisconsin team since Bo Ryan got here.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Kentucky drops one to South Carolina. That Downey kid for USC is the real deal. This makes 2 losses in a row for UK.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Jay Bilas: "Something needs to be done about Michigan" (In regards to the Manny inadvertent elbow in today's game)

Sorry your buddy was fired you ****ing tool.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

The SEC is weak. With florida's loss yet another week with no top 25 representatives.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Kentucky _was_ actually #24 in the AP poll.


----------

